
Ask HN: Do startup accelerators have any correlation with success? - untilHellbanned
I&#x27;m not seeing the ROI from startup accelerators including YC, Techstars, etc. As I see it reasons for possible failure of startup accelerates include:<p>1. Focus of accelerators of picking founders based on gimmicky characteristics like their age over vital characteristics like their domain expertise.<p>2. Emphasis of accelerators on coding rather than sales solving all problems. Maybe this is unfair and rather, accelerators simply don&#x27;t do a good job of realizing which founders want to code vs sell their way out of the trough of sorrow.<p>3. Accelerators picking startups based on some insider connection. I&#x27;m no financial guru but shouldn&#x27;t you NOT let emotion control your money?
======
ig1
Not sure what data you're looking at but YC is likely the most successful seed
stage investor (in terms of ROI) at scale in the world.

~~~
bbcbasic
In addition YC is very systematic in how they choose what to invest in. I
doubt there is much bias towards.the wrong things.

Success rate as a discrete count is low, but in $ terms one unicorn pays for
many dead mules, and then some.

